# Chemical Help



## jasonvoss (Apr 24, 2008)

I have 2 questions , if someone could answer them i would appreciate it , 1st- what is Sodium Hydroxide and is it something I could make myself? 2nd- Is Hydrocloric Acid the same as Muratic Acid like I was told? thanks in advance....... Jason V.


----------



## OMG (Apr 24, 2008)

1) sodium hydroxide NaOH (aka lye, caustic soda) is a very strong base, and it is possible to make it (very dilute and probably impure) by electrolysis using a 2 cell setup using table salt (NaCl), but it would be way more efficient to buy it.
2) yes muriatic acid is hydrochloric acid HCl. usually comes as 20 baum (30% concentration) - dissolved in water.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

When push come to shove, Sodium Hydroxide can acutally be made, it requires the use of sodium bicarbonate (Arm & Hammer) spread in an iron skillet and heat in a very hot oven or stove top for several hours. But then again its easier to just buy it in bulk. appx $1/lb
don't try electrolysis on molten salt, for one its explosive and deadly toxic!


----------



## Palladium (Apr 24, 2008)

chloralkali process


----------



## jasonvoss (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, you are great!


----------



## junkelly (Apr 30, 2008)

I just bought some sodium hydroxide yesterday. I used to get it as "Red Devil" drain cleaner in the grocery store. I checked several grocery stores in my neighborhood, including super wally world, and none carry it. However, the hardware store had two varieties. One, a brand name, was 18oz for $6 or so, or a generic brand, 32oz for $8. They were both sold as 'drain cleaner crystals' and said 100% Sodium Hydroxide on the containers. Just look for the crystals, and not the solutions.

I would be interested in a source for a better price, but this should last me a while.

-junkelly


----------



## jasonvoss (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks , we have the same problem here , no one carries red devil anymore , they say its because its used to make drugs with! so I wasnt sure what else I could buy, thanks again!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 30, 2008)

The liquid NaOH drain cleaners may be easier to use if there is no other chemical in them. 50% NaOH solution contains 6.25# of NaOH per gallon. Go from there.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 30, 2008)

Baking soda NaHCO3 can make NaOH like this

2NaHCO3+(350F) → Na2CO3 + H2O + CO2 (some of this is NaOH)
Na2CO3+(2000F) → Na2O + CO2 (Na2O makes lye in water)
Na2O + H2O → 2NaOH +1/2O2


----------

